# SIEG SC4Tower?



## goldstar31 (Apr 5, 2018)

With an invitation to the Dordogne again, I've been brushing up my almost forgotten French.

So I Googled 'Tours/Usinages' and came up with a French site which amongst other things has published 153 pages on the SIEG SC4 and if I have got it right, lots on other lathes and machinery.

I ploughed my way through the first 25 pages and was astonished to find reasonable English as well as obviously French.

It's worth taking a good glass of Chateau Neuf de Papes  and making an evening literally browsing

Regards

Norman


----------



## BucksMachinist (Apr 8, 2018)

Do yu have a link ?


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 8, 2018)

I Googled as I wrote

Tours/Usinages and if you have little or no French you should select the 'translate' facility offered

cheers

N


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 8, 2018)

Try this  https://www.usinages.com/threads/tour-sieg-sc4.36043/


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 8, 2018)

fcheslop said:


> Try this  https://www.usinages.com/threads/tour-sieg-sc4.36043/



Merci! Mille Fois, mon brave.


Aussi( not your not an Australian) there is Passion- usinages which is yet another good site.

Some of the confusion arises because I'm partially blind now but again,  the word Tours can be male or female.  La (f) tour is a tower as La Tour D'Eiffel but le(M) tour is a lathe  and it 'turns' which is why watch and clockmakers have 'turns' and not, I hope, Heart attacks.

Tours is also a very lovely city and comes with 'Touraine' and I won a bottle last night.

I once swopped 5 litres of SAE140 oil for 5 litres of good wine from a cave in Tours. No, it doesn't grow in caves. It is just a way that the 'Frogs' get us for burning Joan of Arc at the steak or is it stake?

Clearer??

N


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 8, 2018)

The Deckel clone.
 The first Tube thing was finally unearthed -- and it made little or no impact.

Probably I was weaned on Dennis Chaddock's Quorn articles and did Geo Thomas's immaculately presented information.


Ah well?

N


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 8, 2018)

You are most welcome
Its a good site with some very good info although my French is rather poor google canbe useful if confusing at times


----------



## BucksMachinist (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you for the link.  This is awesome!  So much info on the SIEG SC4 !!!  Great find!  Of course I did the google translate and spent about 3 hours the other day reading through the threads.  Lots of great ideas like the switch on the ways to shut down the lathe.  I just removed the chuck shield on my SC4 and the wiring with the micro switch.   I am going to use the same area on the curcuit for my disk brake setup whenever I get around to it.  


fcheslop said:


> Try this  https://www.usinages.com/threads/tour-sieg-sc4.36043/


----------



## oldboy (Apr 13, 2018)

I know I am a bit behind with technology but how do I get it to translate to English.  I have no French at all.  Please.

Barry
Australia


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 13, 2018)

Google per my instructions given at the beginning here and then

Translate this Page


----------



## oldboy (Apr 13, 2018)

Well I done what you said, no problem getting the French version, tried every heading shown on the page, could not come up with anything that said "translate this page". What am I not doing or missing?

Thanks
Barry.


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 13, 2018)

For fun try
1. Google
2. Passion-Usinages
3. Translate

I've just done this and got the old Axminster C4 which is the 2007 version and is in English

I'm currently using an Apple Pc but that shouldn't affect things

Norm

Maybe someone else can help as my old Samsung is battery flat


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 13, 2018)

I've now gone to 'Passion-Machining' and got a great article on tool and cutter grinder

Also as T&C is my thing at the moment I went into South California Home Shop Machining for a superb write up for the U2 which I have


Some thing is wrong for you- obviously

Sorry

I'm too old at almost 88 to help further


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 13, 2018)

On my pc there is an option that you can set next to the bookmark star thingy ma bob
It looks like two little book icons when you curse onto it you get the option to set always translate and you can select the language.I only see the icon if Im on a non English site and the German translator leaves a lot to be desired
Sorry thats all this pc dummy can tell you


----------



## pp2076 (Apr 13, 2018)

oldboy said:


> Well I done what you said, no problem getting the French version, tried every heading shown on the page, could not come up with anything that said "translate this page". What am I not doing or missing?
> 
> Thanks
> Barry.


The 'Translate this page' option is a hyperlink (blue underline) while google is still displaying the list of pages.


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 17, 2018)

oldboy said:


> Well I done what you said, no problem getting the French version, tried every heading shown on the page, could not come up with anything that said "translate this page". What am I not doing or missing?
> 
> Thanks
> Barry.



Out of natural curiosity, have the French sites now been accessed in English and perhaps, more importantly, has the information been of use?

N


----------



## oldboy (Apr 17, 2018)

Would love to be able to read it in english, have not been able to work out the translation yet.  I only use an iPad, maybe that is part of the problem.

Barry.


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 17, 2018)

As mentioned elsewhere, I am not terribly computer savvy either.

Again, I have a huge number of medical problems and my time at these computer things is limited.

I hope that help will come to you

N


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 17, 2018)

goldstar31 said:


> As mentioned elsewhere, I am not terribly computer savvy either.
> 
> Again, I have a huge number of medical problems and my time at these computer things is limited.
> 
> ...



I set up( slowly) my old I Pad and had no immediate success


----------



## pp2076 (Apr 19, 2018)

oldboy said:


> Would love to be able to read it in english, have not been able to work out the translation yet.  I only use an iPad, maybe that is part of the problem.
> 
> Barry.


It's nothing to do with an iPad. As I said above, the 'Translate this page' option is a hyperlink (blue underline) while google is still displaying the list of pages.z


----------

